# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Вопросы по краскам и травленке

## Blackbird

Объясните, пожалуйста:
1. Для чего применяются (для каких целей) конкретно каждая из перечисленных красок: акрил, акриловая эмаль, аэрозольная, маслянная а также просто эмаль? В чем разница между просто краской и эмалью? Чем будет различаться результат окрашивания перечисленными выше красками?

2. Можно ли красить некоторые детали модели (скажем, катапультное кресло) без растворителя - просто неразбавленной растворителем рекомендованной краской "из баночки" при помощи кисти (аэрографа)?

3. Зачем нужно покрытие лаком собранной и окрашенной модели? Какой он дает эффект (ведь краски сами по-себе бывают глянцевые, матовые, полуматовые)?

4. Можно ли травленку клеить эпоксидкой, а не только цианоакрилатом?

----------


## Александр II

2. некоторые краски уже довольнотоки жидкие попадаются.. надо конкретно смотреть уже.
3. к примеру. закрепляет декали, тонировку., ну и иногда надо глянец сделать, не всегда же окраска глянцевая получается. так же лак рекомендуется наносить до и после декалей, чтобы блеска не было.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Blackbird

> 2. некоторые краски уже довольнотоки жидкие попадаются.. надо конкретно смотреть уже.
> 3. к примеру. закрепляет декали, тонировку., ну и иногда надо глянец сделать, не всегда же окраска глянцевая получается. так же лак рекомендуется наносить до и после декалей, чтобы блеска не было.
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


По поводу густоты краски - это как - на глаз нужно смотреть и решать, стоит ли туда заливать растворитель? В смысле, если как сметана - то нужно, а если как вода - то нет (я утрирую, конечно)?

----------


## Александр II

вообще под аэрограф нужна консистенция не жирного молока.

-----------
Александр.

----------

